# Missed Opportunity



## MysticColby (May 24, 2013)

Auctions you wish you won...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mixed-Lot-of-7-Eisenhower-Silver-Dollar-Coins-1971-to-1974-Various-Mint-Marks-/181142011947?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item2a2ce7c02b
$22 for $49 worth of silver.


----------



## jeneje (May 24, 2013)

How do you get $49.00 dollars out of these coins? Are they a rare year?
Ken


----------



## RoboSteveo (May 24, 2013)

Those coins are 40% silver with a current melt value of $7.05 each x7 =$49.35.
For those wanting to check melt values this is a great site

http://www.coinflation.com/silver_coin_values.html


----------



## Claudie (May 24, 2013)

Those dollars contain 0% Silver. The ONLY Ike dollars that had Silver were the "S" mint marked ones that were minted for collectors. Those dollars in the auction currently bring anywhere from $1.00- $1.25 for collector value.

EDIT: Aren't you glad you didn't get it?


----------



## jeneje (May 24, 2013)

Claudie said:


> Those dollars contain 0% Silver. The ONLY Ike dollars that had Silver were the "S" mint marked ones that were minted for collectors. Those dollars in the auction currently bring anywhere from $1.00- $1.25 for collector value.
> 
> EDIT: Aren't you glad you didn't get it?


Thanks Claudie, I though those were none silver, wasn't sure...I did not know that the S were silver, I will be looking for those :mrgreen: 

Ken


----------



## Claudie (May 24, 2013)

The "S" mint marked ones are usually in a plastic case and were not issued for circulation, only sold to collectors, and then they were only 40% Silver. Now the Kennedy half dollars from 1965-1970 were also 40% Silver with any mint mark. The 1964 and earlier coins from the USA are 90% Silver.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seVerZGfWJA

The ones pictured on the eBay listing are either Denver or Philadelphia - no silver in these. Not all "S" mints contained silver. According to the Red coin book, all the '71 and '72 dates with an "S" mint mark contained .3161 TO of silver. However, the '73 and '74 "S" dates were minted both with and without silver. The silver ones weigh 24.59g and the non-silver ones weigh 22.68g.


----------



## Claudie (May 24, 2013)

Some newer proof coins also contain Silver, but they are worth more as collector value than to sell for Silver content. If you are going to buy coins for investment, I suggest learning a little about coins. There are many coins that have a pretty high collector value without containing PMs at all. I found a 1983 DD Lincoln cent & a 1984 double ear Lincoln cent in circulation, in the same week. I sold them for over $200 for the two of them! My eyes aren't what they used to be, I don't look through change like I used to. 
Some older Jefferson Nickels contain 40% Silver also. They call them "War Nickels" and were made from 1942-1945. Sometimes you can buy these for less than the Silver content, I don't know why they don't seem to be as attractive as other Silver coins for investment. 
As with any venture, educate yourself before you get educated the hard way :|


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 25, 2013)

I posted this list of US Coins and their Metal Content on a previous thread. 

The 40% silver Ikes weigh 24.59 grams. The cupronickel coins only weigh 22.68 grams.

The war nickels minted from 1942 through 1945 were 35% silver. Note that not all 1942 nickels contain silver. In 1942, nickels were minted in both the traditional 25% nickel/75% copper alloy as well as the silver alloy. All nickels containing silver have a large mint mark above Monticello's dome on the reverse of the coin. If it doesn't have the large mint mark, it's not silver.

Dave


----------



## Claudie (May 25, 2013)

I stand corrected, war nickels are 35% Silver. I guess I have been out of the hobby too long. :|


----------



## g_axelsson (May 25, 2013)

Last week I bought a set of silver coins and a silver medal for 30 euro. What other biders failed to see was that the medal really were a "throwing coin" (don't know the English term for the Swedish "kastmynt") that was thrown to the people at royal coronations and funerals. This one is from Carl XIV funeral in 1844. Last known auction sale of it ended at 180 euro.
The four silver coins is probably going to get me way over spot too, the 1942 1 kr is worth 15-20 euro and the remaining three 2 kr contains 7 euro each of silver. Over 200 euros worth bought for 30 euros. :mrgreen: 

I will not melt these coins down, I bought them only for reselling them with a profit.

If you know your coins you can make quite a few good deals.

Göran


----------



## MysticColby (May 29, 2013)

yes, glad I missed that opportunity 
really thought I was on to something there...


----------

